# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Kaszel, plucie z krwią

## Witoldo

Witam,

Pisze tutaj ponieważ liczę na pomoc, w prawie mojego kolegi. Ma 18 lat i pali od ok. 3 lat. 
Od kilku dni ma problemy z kaszlem i pluje krwią. 
Próbowałem mu powiedzieć żeby rzucił palenie, ale nic do niego nie dociera.
Podobno był u lekarza ale nie powiedzial mu ze pluje krwia. 
Czy to może być gruzlica albo w najgorszym scenariuszu rak pluc? ;(

Prosze o pomoc.

Czekam również na info jak mam przekonac kolegę aby poszedł ponownie do lekarza?

----------


## focus9

Trzeba zmobilizować kolegę żeby poszedł do lekarza i powiedział mu o wszystkich objawach. Należy zrobić rentgen klatki piersiowej. Niekoniecznie musi to być zaraz gruźlica czy rak płuc, ale to jest poważna sprawa. Takie objawy świdczą o zmianach w płucach co prawda niekoniecznie zwiazanymi z paleniem papierosów choć tego tez nie można wykluczyć.

----------


## ossa

Czy prócz rtg płuc można jednocześnie zrobić rtg przełyku? Jakie jeszcze badania. Mam podobny problem, tzn nic związanego z paleniem. Nigdy nie paliłam. Od kilku miesięcy zawsze w ślinie jest krew. Rano oczywiscie wiecej. Nie jest to tez taka odkaszlana ślina. Po prostu wystarczy ze "wycisnę" z gardła i wypluję i tam jest krew. Zawsze ślina jest podbarwiona a są pojedyńcze dni że jest wiecej wyraźnej, czerwonej krwi (nie pochodzi wiec ona na pewno z żołądka). Trwa tp juz ok 4 miesiecy. Na wiosne bylam ciezko przeziebiona (cos grypopodobnego), Po ok 2 miesiacach zaczelam obserwowac ta krew. Innych dolegliwosci nie mam, zadnego kaszlu , bólu/ Proszę o odpowiedz jakie od razu musze zrobic badania, zeby od razu z nimi pojsc do lekarza/ Nie mam ubezpieczenia i muszę minimalizować wydatki, zwyczajnie nei stac mnei na leczenie. wiec staram sie ograniczyc liczbe wizyt

----------

